# HP/TRQ Input please.....



## gtojay (Sep 30, 2008)

Just purchased an 05 GTO. Has the M6 trans and is bone stock. I want this car to hit 500 RWHP with equal RWTRQ. Can this be done with headers, exhaust, intake, cam, and heads alone? If not, what kind of numbers could I expect from these upgrades roughly? I also need this car to be SMOG legal, as I live in the wonderful state of CA. Bay Area BTW. Any good combos? I was looking at the FAST intake, the HPE Megadeth cam, Heads? Headers/Exhaust? Thanks for any help.


----------



## gtojay (Sep 30, 2008)

Nobody has any kind of a suggestion here? Great forum.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Jay – Please forgive the slow response here; the weekends can be a little slow at times. You can hit 500 at the butt and stay NA. What you listed should get you “there” depending on how radical the cam is and the particulars of the heads. Forget about passing smog, but your 05 has a 6 year no smog grace period.

Keep us posted Bro…:cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

It is a great forum you just dont get answer right away it takes time take it easy. :willy:
Anyways i think with heads, cam, exhaust, intake, headers, and a good tune you should be in maybe 450ish around there. Good luck.


----------



## gtojay (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. I guess Im just used to another forum (not car related) that I belong to having quicker responses  Any suggestions on the heads? Trickflow or AFR? These babies dont come cheap as I have been finding out! LOL!


----------



## GToes (Sep 28, 2008)

if i may ask, wouldnt it be cheaper to get 450whp with a maggie? would think be a much easier install and maybe need exhaust at the most. Just a thought

Then if you want more, increase tune and boost


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Im going to say no n/a...but boosted yes.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

alsgto04 is right
450ish sounds about right with a good set-up and tune for those mods


----------

